# The Official Stingray Thread..*Added some Photos 10/17/10*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I felt like it was time to start a stingray thread on BCA. Here we can post pictures, weird stories, sad stories, weird behaviours, just about anything of course. The Marble Motoro I bought from Charles has been doing great. Eating like crazy. What a chubby Ray. I will update with photos soon.

Now Lets see some photos , stories..anything


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey ,
here are a couple shots of my fat as a house teacup ray.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have two 15" marbles here at home. Male and Female. Both are great. I've never had a stingray this large before and I must say I'm pleased I bought the stingrays from an est. aquarium. I could never truley get my rays to eat shrimp and pellets..off and on yes..but never fully. It's a lot easier in my opinion. I'm so happy with them that I'm thinking of buying a motoro that was from the same tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots of the teacup Adrian!
I have had a teacup before but sadly i decided to sell.
My co-worker & I had one in the 180G @ work, but he didnt make it either.

There is something about teacups...

Ill tell ya one thing. Keeping a stingray seems to be alot of work. My routine will be a 25-35% water change every 3 days in the 130G, so that my water quality stays top notch. 
And of course random testing on your tanks helps those stupid surprises.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a couple more random shots of him.
and a couple of his poo....lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, the ray photos are cool... Not so much about the poo


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> ok, the ray photos are cool... Not so much about the poo


just thought i'd put it in for every one who does not have a ray to see..lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha...

i think its sorta of an asset. some folks who dont keep rays, or if they decided to will now know what a Stingrays waste looks like!

gf doesnt think so..but i think shes crazy...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

grabbed some new photos today. the dat seems to really like this guy for some reason. he tends to cruise around with him alot.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice ray, went with him instead of the tiger knife??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

..oh i had the tiger knife for about 24hrs ..until the bugger decided to get stuck in the nasal cavity of my hippo skull..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is nice to see everyone more into ray now, and I would love to see some black ray keeper in BC. Other province they spend like crazy on high end ray and here in BC we just start out .


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Leo/pearl x pearl. Male and female. The female has more leo traits then the male but they are going to be nice when they start growing.:bigsmile:


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

My 6" Motoro. Had her for a month now and she is doing great...slowly fattening her up.


----------

